# Building A Tortoise Table



## Cheryl (Jan 24, 2008)

We are trying to figure out a good design for a tortoise table, space is limited so what we're thinking is to build a two level tort table. The bottom 5'Lx3'Wx18"H with the upper lever being 3'x3'. This way it would give Harriett who is a Hermanns quite a bit of floor space.
My question is, does this sound like it would work? Anyone who has had any experience with building something like this, we would appreciate any input.
We've never done anything like this as Harriett is our first tort. We are planning on using melamine to build this. Does that sound good?

Also, for an enclosure like this what would be the best way to set up the light/heating? Right now I have a Mega Ray for her that gives her the UVB and heat.

Does anyone have any pics of any enclosures like this?
Sorry for so many questions. 

Thanks


----------



## Josh (Jan 24, 2008)

how big is harriett? 24square feet is a lot of area. i have ~12 square ft for my DT hatchlings. what i did was i bought a reptisun10UVB bulb and placed it across the long side. UVB bulbs typically have an effective range of 12"-24" so thats something to keep in mind.
my 'tort table' was premade but there are a lot of folks on here who have built some really nice elaborate custom made tables...im sure they will follow with some photos.
good luck!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Cheryl. There are some really great pics in the enclosure portion of the forum. There are some 2 level tables that you will be able to get ideas from. I am going to be building a tort table out of melamine also. It works great...easy to clean. I have made other cages out of it.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 24, 2008)

Josh, Harriett is only about 7-8 months old but I always thought that the more room you can give torts the happier they are.
Thanks for the info.

Dee, thanks for your input and the welcome. 

I search for some pics.


----------



## TestudoGeek (Jan 25, 2008)

cheryl, here's a cheap solution for a Hermann's: http://tortoiseforum.org/showthread.php?tid=661
I also had issues with space and this did it for me.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 25, 2008)

tortugaNtexas said:


> Cheryl said:
> 
> 
> > We are trying to figure out a good design for a tortoise table, space is limited so what we're thinking is to build a two level tort table. The bottom 5'Lx3'Wx18"H with the upper lever being 3'x3'. This way it would give Harriett who is a Hermanns quite a bit of floor space.
> ...


Thank you, I PM'd you my email address.

Thank you for all the ideas and the pics are really helpful.

TestudoGeek, Where did you get the seed from to grow all of that?


----------

